# Diving the "Bianca C": Part I



## WhackUmStackUm

Anna and I diving the Bianca C


----------



## marmidor

Awesome pics Bryan!!! How deep is this wreck?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

marmidor said:


> Awesome pics Bryan!!! How deep is this wreck?


161' at the deepest spot on the bottom I could find.


----------



## lastcast

Awesome shots! They look like they should be in a magazine, or on a documentary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karma

is this reef off of pensacola?


----------



## Evensplit

Beautiful pics, but I can't help but notice the lack of marine life. Only one pic has fish in it.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Man, that is awesome!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

karma said:


> is this reef off of pensacola?


Grenada

You can Google "Bianca C" to learn more about the wreck.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Evensplit said:


> Beautiful pics, but I can't help but notice the lack of marine life. Only one pic has fish in it.


Three large Spotted Eagle Rays swam up to me during one dive on this wreck. However, I saw very few other fish that were large enough to eat during my stay on Grenada. Apparently the locals harvest the fish from the near-shore wrecks that are large enough to eat. Since I saw plenty of Spiny Lobsters and King Crabs, I suspect that the fish are taken with hook-and-line, rather than speared. 

We only visited the calmer Caribbean side of the island, and all dive locations were less-than a mile from shore. Wrecks father out may have more fish on them. The water is much deeper on the Atlantic side and the locals say there are many pelagic fish and large sharks to see there. A 12' Great Hammerhead Shark was recently spotted there by divers.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Wow, 160+ feet of water only a mile off of shore! That sounds pretty cool but, a few more eatable fish would make it all the better. Do you often spearfish while traveling?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> Wow, 160+ feet of water only a mile off of shore! That sounds pretty cool but, a few more eatable fish would make it all the better. Do you often spearfish while traveling?


Nope. Most places only allow locals to spear fish.


----------

